# International Movers - London to Boston



## camgurl (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi all. : ) I am new to this forum and hoping my first post is met with some brilliant advice! My husband and I are relocating from London to Boston this June. I am in the process of trying to find a few reputable international relocation companies to ship our belongings across the ocean to our new home. Does anyone out there have experience with any companies they would (or WOULD NOT!) recommend. Thanks for any suggestions in advance!


----------

